# January 23rd Is The Worst Day Of The Year



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I ran across this article and thought I would share it with you...

Bad Day

Personally, I think the cure is to go camping.

Reverie


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Ditto to that Reverie
And if you can't go camping
log on to the site there's enough people here to cheer anyone up









Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

And the fact that it is pouring the rain this morning here in Atlanta doesn't help either.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> And the fact that it is pouring the rain this morning here in Atlanta doesn't help either.


Cheer up, it could be snowing, like it is here in CT!
















Tim


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> it could be snowing, like it is here in CT!


Heck, moisture is moisture and I'd even take some snow at this point.

We did get a little rain early Sunday morning here in Abilene.



> log on to the site there's enough people here to cheer anyone up


You betcha!

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't know...

I think this guy has way too much time on his hands!

Unlike us Outbackers that have busy fulfilling lives!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

WOW! Would you believe I was just thinking that this had to be the worst day I have had in over a year!

I'M NOT KIDDING!!!!

I must have had three arguments (and I never have arguments) and I couldn't concentrate on anything.

I need to go back and read that article again. When's the best day? I need something to look forward too!!!


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

There it is, June 23rd!

One of the things I couldn't concentrate on today was a meeting. In that meeting I learned that I'll get my next raise on June 24th!

I'm not kidding again. This is too weird!


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

CJ999 said:


> When's the best day? I need something to look forward too!!!
> [snapback]74835[/snapback]​


That would be when ever your birthday is









Yeah this day was weird
Everyone at work was miserable
But not me(I'm the joker at work)


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I'll agree, I haven't read the url posted above but the fuel pump had to be changed on the truck been waiting for a few weeks but had to be done NOW, the furnace went out Saturday night, and because of the national holiday yesterday(Sunday, Broncos game) we couldn't get a repair tech out, Fixed this AM, our oldest daughter is sick with the flu.

But we did just get DirectTV with DVR and an extra dish for the camper plus we just had 7mg DSL installed vs cable so it's not all a loss









Bill.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Ironic that Ford announced massive layoffs today too


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, I hate to break a trend, but I got bumped to 1st Class on my flight home today. Guess it isn't a bad day for everyone...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, I hate to break a trend, but I got bumped to 1st Class on my flight home today. Guess it isn't a bad day for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is always a ray of sunshine sunny

Thor


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Well, I hate to break a trend, but I got bumped to 1st Class on my flight home today. Guess it isn't a bad day for everyone...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If your going to break the trend thats a good way to do it









Don


----------

